# Do I qualify for L1A visa?



## Oz_Immi (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi folks,

Just had a query if I qualified for an L1A visa or not.

I work as a *Software Project Manager* in a functional organization which means that the project resources report to *Functional Managers* and not to me directly. I get those resources assigned for my project(s) and with that team I perform planning, execution, monitoring and closure of the project. I take care of the project's daily operations, project risks & escalations, tasks and activities, time sheets, change requests, scope management, recommendations for rewards etc. of the resources assigned to my project.

I have *NO* say in hiring, firing or performance appraisals of the resources.

Do I qualify for an L1A visa? I'd highly appreciate your inputs.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An L1A visa is obtained by your employer. L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager | USCIS

And, as you'll notice, some employers have a "blanket" petition with USCIS.

In any event, it's pretty much up to the employer to justify the transfer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I was a Project Manager with a software company with similar responsibilities to you.

I, too, had no direct reportees and no say in hiring, firing etc.

I did have 12 years experience with my company prior to my move on an L1A

The immigration lawyer with the US office "interviewed" me and then drew up a job description and evaluation of my position detailing its many functional managerial aspects (although I course I did not "manage" personnel).

As Bev says its up to the US company to justify the transfer.


----------



## Oz_Immi (Nov 30, 2015)

Crawford said:


> I was a Project Manager with a software company with similar responsibilities to you.
> 
> I, too, had no direct reportees and no say in hiring, firing etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Crawford! It really helps to hear from someone who was in similar situation.


----------

